
Facebook's free food banned - stickydink
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/25/facebook-free-lunch-banned-silicon-valley-restaurants
======
Rjevski
> The restriction was enforced after local restaurants complained that free
> meals at Google, the city’s largest employer, had damaged their business.

What a bunch of entitled pricks.

If nobody’s going to your stinky restaurants and prefers the on-site cafeteria
then there’s a reason. Improve your services (or prices) so you can compete
and if you still can’t then move onto another business or market. The world
doesn’t owe you anything.

------
stevenwoo
The irony of this favoring non unionized workers in local businesses over the
newly unionized Facebook foodworkers is palpable. Also, as a local, the
businesses in that area are already plenty busy.

